# Pro nuc



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

I ordered one just to take a look at it and try it out. Its only $16. I thought that if nothing else it could make a cell starter since it seems to be easy to close and well ventilated. I'll post a review after I've had a chance to use it.


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

Mine arrived this afternoon with a hole in one corner. 

My review will have to wait.


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

I ordered one to try, but came in broke. They put a gallon of HBH in the nuc, and put both in a large box with no packing. It has been 3-4 weeks ago, and Dadant still hasn't sent a replacement. That reminds me, I need to call them again.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I ordered mine from Mann lake no problems I like them. I will definitely use more especially over the foldable jester types. I wouldn’t try to over winter in one but for short term storage a few weeks up to a couple months in summer they’ll do just fine. I don’t really understand why the frame rest come out as a separate piece I wish they were stuck in there.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Haven’t bought any but have seen a lot about them, and saw them at ABF. They don’t like to be drop. And their has been some other minor problems with them. It sounds like the next batch that they make will have some minor changes. To help with the breakage problem.


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

The plastic is to thin and brittle. They must be handled with care. I wanted to keep it on my truck to catch swarms. I was thinking that it being plastic it would be better than leaving a wooden on the truck, but they re way too fragile for that.

It looks like they are meant to be used for simple transport.

I'll continue with my Coates nucs. They cost me a few dollars each to make, and last for a few years.


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

Sounds like they need to change the grade/type of the plastic or add an impact modifier. Should be easy to fix.


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

Agreed. Flimsy and brittle seeming. I plan on using to move bees or a swarm but don’t see leaving one out in the sun for any length of time. 

Dadant sent me a new body to replace the broken one. The replacement was packaged just as poorly as the broken one, but arrived fine.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

amk said:


> I don’t really understand why the frame rest come out as a separate piece I wish they were stuck in there.


This has to do with how injection molded parts are made. With a simple molded part you have 2 parts to the mold, and all of the faces have to be aligned so when the mold is pulled apart the part can be pulled off one side. When you start adding overhangs and other odd shapes it gets much harder to make the mold. If you look at totes, the nucs, and most other medium to large sized plastic parts they have a taper on them to make them easier to mold and get out of the mold. 


This video covers injection molding parts at a high level
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMjtmsr3CqA


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

I have been seeing bees that have found the sides of the pop bottle feeders. They are getting to the syrup via the two slots down the sides.
Has anyone figured out how to eliminate this.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

tpope said:


> I have been seeing bees that have found the sides of the pop bottle feeders. They are getting to the syrup via the two slots down the sides.
> Has anyone figured out how to eliminate this.


would a strip of aluminum tape stop them?


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

elmer_fud said:


> would a strip of aluminum tape stop them?


I will try this. Thanks


----------



## Ratheon (May 28, 2019)

I picked up a couple to try out. There are a couple of things I have found that I do not like design wise. The center frames actually rest on supports at each end at the bottom of the box and do not hang from the top. This makes it close to impossible to not crush bees when putting frames in. It also causes the frames to not be as secure during transport. The doors on each end are fine while open but offer no positive latching mechanism to keep them closed. All of the frame rests had a slight bow to them on arrival. I have not used the feeder option so no input there. With the drain holes in the bottom and the vent sizes in the top and back the bees we're constantly defending from ant intrusions from every direction. I think the concept is sound but could use some tweaking. As they stand currently I would say good for transport or temporary use but only if you use a small piece of tape to secure the doors closed. Might be a good idea to tape the lid closed during transport as well since the latches at each end are very easily released. It would take very little effort for just about and possom sized animal or above to quickly gain full access to these as well.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

This discussion reminds me of the "Bee Brief" nuc boxes made by NOD several years ago. After they decided to discontinue making them I purchase a 6 pack of them just to try out. All of a sudden they were trying to give them away. As I recall I had a discussion with NOD at a national bee meeting and the woman basically came out and said that there was a design flaw regarding the depth of the box. They never allowed for adequate room below the bottom bar and basically made them the same depth as the frame. Had they allowed for a minimum of 1/2" deeper box cavity they'd probably still be making and selling them. I never found a way to modify them and every spring I look at them sitting in the corner of my storage shed collecting dust. They were really well made, except that you could never put a deep frame in them without scaping the bottom bar clean first.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Until those boxes can take a good drop I am sticking with jesters. I use those boxes all the time and I beat the heck out of those things. Jesters aren't perfect but I can Chuck 200 them out of a barn loft onto my truck bed with no losses. I have a couple jesters that are 4 years old still workin


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I’ve used a couple of them they are bee crushers while transporting the top frame rest is way to wide. I have to stick an extra medium frame in and it keeps the frames from sliding.


----------



## Storm (Apr 6, 2017)

Here is what I have found.
1) Plastic is brittle
2) Should be made with a more conventional sized feed opening
3) Feed opening are a pain to cut and open
4) The frame holders should snap in place somehow to secure them
5) The sliding tabs have memory to them and as such, when the NUC is closed, it must be taped or bees will escape in transport
6) **** - THE PLASTIC IS BRITTLE - I have damaged lids, boxes, sliding vents - basically every piece has broken - Did I mention the plastic is brittle?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

so looks like they'll be off the market pretty soon. Its hard to re-invent the wheel. I like wooden-ware always have.


----------



## Olyviewbees (Jun 22, 2018)

Finally got bees in mine. Before I tear this thing up any suggestions on getting the soda bottle feeder to work? I cut the slots but the bees don't seem to be able to reach bottle lid. It's a swarm so they should be sucking the bottle in no time.


----------



## Bigdog6554 (Jun 26, 2019)

I ordered one and it still has a bunch of excess plastic in the holes that I will need to take out. Looks like it will do the job as I just wanted it to be a transport nuc. It looks like some use it for swarms. Maybe Ill try that


----------

